# Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler



## Ghanja (18. November 2008)

Es war einmal ein armer Gastangler der sein verlängertes Wochenende nutzen wollte, den Schuppenträgern in der Ingolstädter Donau auf die Flossen zu rücken. Voller Tatendrang packte dieser letzten Freitag seine sieben Sachen und lud voller Vorfreude auch sein Angelgeschirr in den privaten Pkw - Donau, ich komme ... :vik:

Das Wochenende war vorbei und der arme Gastangler fuhr am Montag morgen zum hiesigen Gerätehändler um eine Tageskarte käuflich zu erwerben - ohne diese ist man ja bekanntermaßen ein Nichts in der deutschen Vereinswelt und ein Outlaw wollen wir ja doch nicht sein ...
Kurz vor 10 Uhr am Laden angekommen und es brannte schon mal kein Licht. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sprach Bände: 5 Minuten zu früh. "Ok, alles easy - time for a cigarette" dachte sich der Angler und paffte genüßlich Rauchwolken in den klaren Morgenhimmel. Nebenbei studierte er den Schaukasten und irgendwann blieb sein gelangweilter Blick an den Öffnungszeiten hängen. "Achtung, Wintergeschäftszeit - Montag geschlossen". Leicht verärgert über die eigene Blödheit stieg der Angler ins Auto und fuhr quer durch Ingolstadt. "Ok, das wäre zwar näher an der geplanten Angel-Stelle gewesen aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby" ...

Nachdem er sich quer durch die Stadt gekämpft hatte, kam er gut gelaunt an der nächsten Ausgabestelle an. Erst mal rein ins Warme und etwas "Futter" für die Köderbox organisieren lautete die Devise. Nachdem ein paar fängige Farben sondiert waren ging es an die Kasse und die Verkäuferin, die ihr Verkaufsgespräch mit einem Kunden beendet hatte, trat gelangweilt in die Richtung des Gastanglers ...

Verkäuferin: "Hallo, kann ich ihnen helfen?" 
Angler: "Ja, ich hab hier ein paar Sachen die ich mir ausgesucht habe und würde gerne eine Tageskarte erwerben."
Verkäuferin: "Dann hätte ich gerne mal ihren Erlaubnisschein."
Angler kramt im Geldbeutel und blättert ihn lässig auf den Tisch - nimm das Baby ... :g
Verkäuferin: "Wann und wo wollen sie denn gehen?"
Angler: "Heute an der Donau"
Verkäuferin: "Oh, da haben wir keine Karten mehr?"
Angler (schaut wie ein Biber, den es im nächsten Moment ein Wehr runter spült): "Hä???"
Verkäuferin: "Also ich hab noch eine aber die ist reserviert - wenn die bis abend nicht abgeholt wurde können Sie die haben."
Angler: "Super - das wird dann ein kurzer Ausflug wenn ich nur heute kann. Wann bekommen Sie den wie welche?"
Verkäuferin: "Gar nicht mehr dieses Jahr."
Angler läuft langsam rot im Gesicht an und versteht die Welt nicht mehr. Voller Wut denkt er sich: "Schau mal auf den Kalender Mädel! Es ist Mitte November und beste Raubfischzeit und du sagst mir da locker flockig dass es keine Karten mehr gibt????"
Die Verkäuferin versucht Trost zu spenden und bietet dem Angler Karten für einen nahe gelegenen Baggersee an. Doch wenn Man(n) sich mal was in den Kopf gesetzt hat gibt es einfach keine Alternativen.
Verkäuferin: "Dann werden es wohl nur die Gummifische?"
Angler: "Nein, die können Sie selber fressen" schnauzt er sie an und tritt frustriert den Weg zum Auto an.

Den gestrigen Tag musste der Angler dann letztendlich anderweitig nutzen und hatte nur eins im Kopf: "Morgen um 10 Uhr steh ich bei dem anderen auf der Matte!".

Dienstag Morgen - grau in grau aber kein Regen. "Auf gehts Richtung Fisch!" lautet die Devise. Ein vorheriger Kontrollanruf bei der alternativen Ausgabestelle bringt allerdings keine Gewissheit - keiner geht rann. "Ok, ich kenn die Händler ja - die gehen nicht jedesmal rann wenn das Telefon läutet" sagte sich der Angler. Also fertig gemacht, Zeug ins Auto und ab auf die Straße. Schon beim Abbiegen auf den Parkplatz macht sich Panik breit - es ist 10.30 Uhr und alles ist dunkel. "Heute erst ab 14 Uhr geöffnet - bin Köderfische holen". Nach einem Tobsuchtsanfall und zwei Zigaretten tritt de Gastangler den Heimweg an und gibt sich geschlagen. Auch ein Kontrollanruf nach 14 Uhr bringt die traurige Gewissheit - kleine arme Gastangler - du nix mehr angeln diese Jahr weil keine Papier mehr für dich da. Große Vereinsmitglieder mit Jahreskarte jetzt die Cheffe an Wasser. Wenn du magst kannst du aber an kleine Pfütze angeln ...

Abschließene Recherchen ergeben dann, dass die geplante Strecke eine Koppelstrecke ist und der Verein demnach nicht so viele Karten parat hat. oder anders gesagt - ein sehr gutes beispiel für deutsches Vereinsrecht ...

Da fallen dem Gastangler spontan wieder die paradiesischen Zustände in Übersee ein. 1x im Jahr ein Lizenz für den ganzen US-Bundesstaat gekauft und man angeln wo und wann man will. Angeln soll ja schließlich Spaß machen ... Aber warum regt man sich überhaupt auf - Demokratie ist alles ...


----------



## Fischer93 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Das ist halt Deutschland.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein armer Gastangler der sein verlängertes Wochenende nutzen wollte, den Schuppenträgern in der Ingolstädter Donau auf die Flossen zu rücken. Voller Tatendrang packte dieser letzten Freitag seine sieben Sachen und lud voller Vorfreude auch sein Angelgeschirr in den privaten Pkw - Donau, ich komme ... :vik:
> 
> Das Wochenende war vorbei und der arme Gastangler fuhr am Montag morgen zum hiesigen Gerätehändler um eine Tageskarte käuflich zu erwerben - ohne diese ist man ja bekanntermaßen ein Nichts in der deutschen Vereinswelt und ein Outlaw wollen wir ja doch nicht sein ...
> Kurz vor 10 Uhr am Laden angekommen und es brannte schon mal kein Licht. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sprach Bände: 5 Minuten zu früh. "Ok, alles easy - time for a cigarette" dachte sich der Angler und paffte genüßlich Rauchwolken in den klaren Morgenhimmel. Nebenbei studierte er den Schaukasten und irgendwann blieb sein gelangweilter Blick an den Öffnungszeiten hängen. "Achtung, Wintergeschäftszeit - Montag geschlossen". Leicht verärgert über die eigene Blödheit stieg der Angler ins Auto und fuhr quer durch Ingolstadt. "Ok, das wäre zwar näher an der geplanten Angel-Stelle gewesen aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby" ...
> ...


 


Hallo Ghanja,#h

ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht,zumal ja die Gewässerpflege
und der Besatz auch von Gastanglern getätigt werden.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Luiz (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

hrhr, echt übel .


----------



## Dart (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Hi Ghanja
Völlig normal im Lego-Land mit den hübschen quadratischen Parzellen:q
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Gardenfly (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

War beim Discounter, wollte was vom Angebot holen war schon gestern ausverkauft -das ist halt so.
*Aber wehe das machen Angelvereine die ihre Freizeit für andere opfern.*


----------



## schrauber78 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Da lob ich mir den Gewässerpool des DAV...


----------



## Ghanja (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ghanja,#h
> 
> ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht,zumal ja die Gewässerpflege
> und der Besatz auch von Gastanglern getätigt werden.|kopfkrat
> ...


Sagen wir es mal so - ich verstehe ja, dass die Karten irgendwann mal weg sind. Mitte bzw. Ende Dezember ist vollends ok aber jetzt schon ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Interessant, dass die eine begrenzte Zahl von GK haben. Ich habe hier mal wieder was gelernt.... immer vorher anrufen....


----------



## Werner1 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

klar ist das ärgerlich aber wenn der Verein die Strecke gepachtet hat kann er auch bestimmen wer dort angeln darf.


----------



## flexxxone (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Grüße aus dem "ach so gastfreundlichen und geselligem Bayern"...

Deine Geschichte kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...
man könnte fast meinen, ich hätte sie selbst geschrieben.

Die DAV Gemeinde ist da schon weit besser dran...

Nur zu oft hab ich zu hören bekommen, dass entweder gar keine Karten für Gastangler oder wenn, dann nur in Begleitung eines Mitglieds erhältlich sind.

Oder Gastangler dürfen nur von - bis angeln, während Mitglieder sich das ganze Jahr vergnügen.

Ich rechne ungern den Betrag einer Tageskarte in Fischen auf...
aber wie oft bin ich als Schneider heim und habe den Besatz geschont und gefördert.

Ich denke, dass Vereine da schonmal etwas umdenken sollten!

Und diese Vereinsmeierei geht mir sowieso irgendwie auf den Keks.

In Finnland z.Bsp. kauft man sich ne Jahreslizenz, für ein Areal das man in 10 Jahren nicht abfischen kann, für'n Appel und'n Ei.

Oder Meine Jahreslizenz für Fünen kostete auch nur irgendwas um die 30 Teuros.

Hier zahl ich im günstigsten Fall 10,- pro Tag!

Na ja...
wir Gastangler sind halt doch nur Touristenklasse...
wobei ich da im Ausland lieber Tourist bin!!!

Mahlzeit


----------



## turm13 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> War beim Discounter, wollte was vom Angebot holen war schon gestern ausverkauft -das ist halt so.


Genauso ist das, sorry aber wem das nicht passt muss halt zum Verein gehen oder zu "freien" Gewässern.
Und das im November keine Gast Karten mehr da waren liegt wohl auch daran dass vorher entsprechend viele ausgegeben wurden, das zu kalkulieren ist wohl durchaus schwierig. Aber ist ja alles wieder Vereinsmeierei und deutsche Bürokratie!


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein armer Gastangler der sein verlängertes Wochenende nutzen wollte, den Schuppenträgern in der Ingolstädter Donau auf die Flossen zu rücken. Voller Tatendrang packte dieser letzten Freitag seine sieben Sachen und lud voller Vorfreude auch sein Angelgeschirr in den privaten Pkw - Donau, ich komme ... :vik:
> 
> Das Wochenende war vorbei und der arme Gastangler fuhr am Montag morgen zum hiesigen Gerätehändler um eine Tageskarte käuflich zu erwerben - ohne diese ist man ja bekanntermaßen ein Nichts in der deutschen Vereinswelt und ein Outlaw wollen wir ja doch nicht sein ...
> Kurz vor 10 Uhr am Laden angekommen und es brannte schon mal kein Licht. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sprach Bände: 5 Minuten zu früh. "Ok, alles easy - time for a cigarette" dachte sich der Angler und paffte genüßlich Rauchwolken in den klaren Morgenhimmel. Nebenbei studierte er den Schaukasten und irgendwann blieb sein gelangweilter Blick an den Öffnungszeiten hängen. "Achtung, Wintergeschäftszeit - Montag geschlossen". Leicht verärgert über die eigene Blödheit stieg der Angler ins Auto und fuhr quer durch Ingolstadt. "Ok, das wäre zwar näher an der geplanten Angel-Stelle gewesen aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby" ...
> ...


 


Da kann leider der Fischereiverein gar nix dafür, dass die Tageskarten alle schon verkauft wurden.
Die Fischereifachbehörde gibt für jedes Gewässer die zulässige Anzahl Jahres bzw. Tageskarten an bzw.vor, die Verkauft werden können. 

Daran muss sich der Verein halten, und kann somit auch nicht mehr als zulässig verkaufen! 

 Alle Karten werden dann vom Landratsamt beglaubigt!

Und meiner Meinung nach ist das auch gut so!


----------



## turm13 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

aber prinzipiell richtig, es dürfen nicht einfach so viele karten ausgegeben werden wie man möchte.


----------



## slowhand (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Da fallen dem Gastangler spontan wieder die paradiesischen Zustände in Übersee ein. 1x im Jahr ein Lizenz für den ganzen US-Bundesstaat gekauft und man angeln wo und wann man will. Angeln soll ja schließlich Spaß machen ... Aber warum regt man sich überhaupt auf - Demokratie ist alles ...



Ah, Du warst auch "drüben"?! Wo denn? Ich war den ganzen Oktober in Georgia, traumhaft!


----------



## Hackersepp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Mensch Ghanja, da hats dich aber richtig getroffen! :q
Von solchen Fällen ist immer wieder zu hören.


Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn man sich ein Vorbild  an den USA nehmen würde.  Fischen ohne lästigen Kartenkauf. 

Leider gibt's nicht überall die Möglichkeit DAV Gewässer in seinem Umkreis zu haben.....|rolleyes


----------



## Ghanja (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Kann man so sagen - ich komme von "dort" ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Da kann leider der Fischereiverein gar nix dafür, dass die Tageskarten alle schon verkauft wurden.
> Die Fischereifachbehörde gibt für jedes Gewässer die zulässige Anzahl Jahres bzw. Tageskarten an bzw.vor, die Verkauft werden können.
> 
> Daran muss sich der Verein halten, und kann somit auch nicht mehr als zulässig verkaufen!
> ...


 
Gerade wollte ich auch die rechtliche Seite hier posten, weil in dem Drang, alles wieder auf Vereine und Deutschland und Parteien und Politiker zu schieben und wieder zu schimpfen, die Tatsachen übersehen werden !

Der Verein kann nur so viele Tageskarten ausgeben, wie ihm aufgrund behördlich festgesetzter Kriterien behördlich zugeteilt werden.
Und selbst als Vereinsvoritzender kann ich dir versichern: Ich würde gerne mehr Karten verkaufen, weil es Geld in die Kasse bringt !!!

Der Vorgang von Ghana ist ärgerlich, aber kein Vereinsproblem !!!


----------



## Angelmati (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Moin moin

Ich geb da jetzt auch mal meinen senf zu...

@autor  klasse text^^


...aber inwiefern tragen den die gastangler zur Gewässerpflege bei??
....Genau wegen diesem punkt wurde der Verkauf von GASTkarten bei meinem verein für ein bestimmtes gewässer unterbunden...Den es sind eben leider die Gastangler (zumindest hier) die den meisten müll zurücklassen ,den die vereinsmitglieder bei ihrem arbeitsdienst wieder aufsammelm müssen...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

@ Ghanja - Shit, da ist dein Angelausflug richtig ins Wasser gefallen. Schade, tut mir leid!


beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## flexxxone (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Angelmati schrieb:


> ...aber inwiefern tragen den die gastangler zur Gewässerpflege bei??
> 
> .......Den es sind eben leider die Gastangler (zumindest hier) die den meisten müll zurücklassen ,den die vereinsmitglieder bei ihrem arbeitsdienst wieder aufsammelm müssen...


 
Zum ersten Teil: 

Wir finanzieren erstens zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil die Neubesätze -> durch die Tageskartenpreise, welche oft reichlich überzogen sind

und schonen zweitens den Bestand durch Mißerfolg! 
-> durch die Unkenntnis der Gewässer, Jahreskarteninhaber oder Vereinsmitglieder kennen ihre Gewässer besser und fangen im Schnitt auch mehr.

Zum zweiten Teil:

Bitte nicht verallgemeinern!

Ich für meinen Teil zum Beispiel, sammle den Müll anderer auf, OBWOHL ich nicht im Verein bin! Und sogar meine Frau, die nicht angelt, hilft da mit!
Weil ich mich dort erstens erholen will und mich das zweitens tierisch ankotzt, wenn irgendwelche Pappnasen ihren Mist liegenlassen - auch Vereinsmitglieder!

Zu der Ausgaberegelung der Ämter:

Es stimmt wohl, dass nur begrenzt Karten vergeben werden dürfen, jedoch obliegt es den Pächtern der Gewässer wieviele von denen in den "freien Handel" kommen.
Und vor allem, zu welchen Preisen.

Ich werde trotzdem gerne weiterhin Tageskarten kaufen, da ich mich ungern auf ein oder zwei Gewässer festlegen möchte. 
Somit muss ich, wohl oder übel, mich den Gegebenheiten hingeben.
Auch wenn's mir eigentlich nicht passt! 

Petri und Servus!


----------



## Angelmati (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

@flexxxone

...jou also zum ersten kann cih auf jedenfall zustimmen..

..nur beim 2ten teil ist es leider eben hier so ,dass viel müll von den gästen zurück gelassen wurde...es gibt dann natürlich leute die dies nicht tun bzw. wie du anderen ,deren sachen "nachträgst"..was wiederum erfreulich ist...aber ich denke auf einen "guten" gastangler kommen (wage schätzung") 50 "schlechte"....


----------



## magic feeder (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

bevor ich mich über gewisse zustände in deutschland auslasse.............................................echt schade...mir geht es ähnlich


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich frage mich gerade, warum bei uns nach dem Herbstbesatz die Zahl der Gastkartenangler plötzlich ernorm ansteigt|kopfkrat Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt|rolleyes Es gibt in unserer Gegend deswegen schon Vereine, die ab dem Herbstbesatz keine Gastkarten mehr ausgeben


----------



## bobbl (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Der Kommentar "Die kannste selber fressen" ist völlig daneben. Die frau kann schließlich nix dafür.
Ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## slowhand (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen - ich komme von "dort" ...



Woher denn genau, wenn ich fragen darf?! Ich war nämlich schwer begeistert von den USA und überlege jetzt, mal für ein Jahr oder so dorthin zu gehen...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Sowas passiert aber auch im DAV-Land, wie ich diesjahr am Herrentag feststellen musste :/

Drei Tage vorher die Gewissheit: mein Angelkumpel hat grünes Licht für einen 3-Tage-Trip von seiner Familienministerin bekommen. 

Also: ab in den Angelladen und eine Wochenkarte nebst Nachtangelmarke geholt (Wochenkarte deswegen, weil zu einer Tageskarte keine Nachtnagelmarke erworben werden kann - zumindest nicht hier in Brb).

Und wie das immer so ist: zwei Tage lang keine Zeit gehabt. Also am Vornachmittag zum Herrentag dann endlich beim Händler im Laden stehend, bekomme ich die Nachricht, die ich nicht bekommen wollte: Wochenkarte grad noch so aber Nachtangelmarken sind alle aus.

Watt'n nu?

Nach 200km quer durch die Region Geschippere, hatte ich dann endlich meine Marke. Noch mal Glück gehabt (mal davon ab, dass das Angeln dann wegen totaler Verkrautung und herandonnerdner Grippe am zweiten Tag abprupt abgebrochen wurde).

Fazit: hin zum Verein und einen DAV-Mitgliedsantrag ausgefüllt. Ich wollte mir dieses Vereinsgemeiere eigentlich sparen aber die 200km hätte ich auch schon in Richtung Wasser abreißen können.


----------



## jannisO (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ich geb da jetzt auch mal meinen senf zu...
> 
> ...


 
|abgelehn

sag ich jetzt nix längeres zu, weil bei dieser Aussage geht mir die Hutschnur auf. Bin in zwei Vereinen organiesiert, reise trotzedem an vielen Gastgewässern. Es gibt solche und solche, jedoch vereins eigene Mitglieder sind oftmals schlimmer als Gäste. #d


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Uns ging es am Arnendsee nicht viel besser.
Als Gastangler Nachtangelverbot Kunstköderverbot soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch verbot vom Boot aus.#q#q#q
Wir haben dann noch eine Nacht übernachtet und sind dann abgereist.
Den Rest der Woche haben wir an der Lippe verbracht.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Jeder Verein hat das Recht zu entscheiden wie er die Tagesscheine ausgibt.Bei mir ist das so.Ab dem 1 Mai darf in pro Tag einen Tagesschein austellen.Erlaubt sind drei Ruten,auf was man angelt ist egal.Erst habe ich mich über diese Regelung gewundert.Jetzt finde ich sie super!Keine nervigen Gastangler die einen stundenlang nach den besten Fangplätzen ausfragen.Der reinste Luxus!Da der See Privatgrundstück ist dürfen auch nur Jahresscheininhaber an den See!Und für alle die sagen das es in anderen  Ländern besser ist sage ich nur eins.Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten...!


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Uns ging es am Arnendsee nicht viel besser.
> Als Gastangler Nachtangelverbot Kunstköderverbot soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch verbot vom Boot aus.#q#q#q
> Wir haben dann noch eine Nacht übernachtet und sind dann abgereist.
> Den Rest der Woche haben wir an der Lippe verbracht.



Warum hast Du Dich nicht *vorher* über die Auflagen für Gäste informiert - das ist das Erste, was ich mache, wenn ich ein neues Gewässer befischen will Die Vereine werden schon einen Grund haben, warum sie für Gastangler solche starken Einschränkungen machen - kanns vielleicht an schlechter Erfahrung mit andern "Gästen" liegen|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich angle auch viel an Gastgewässern z.B. im Urlaub oder über verlängerte Wochenenden ... aber IMMER rufe ich vorher an, frage nach den Angelbedingungen und auch nach Verfügbarkeit der Karten, zur Bootsbenutzung usw ...
so kann ich dann ungezwungen angeln gehen.

Die Vorgehensweise einfach hinzufahren und sich dann vor Ort ärgern .. sorry das ist naiv und das ist nicht Deutschland und seine Vereine, sondern Deutschland und seine Bürger #h


----------



## Luiz (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Vorgehensweise einfach hinzufahren und sich dann vor Ort ärgern .. sorry das ist naiv und das ist nicht Deutschland und seine Vereine, sondern Deutschland und seine Bürger #h



Ansichtsache ... .


----------



## Angeljonas1 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Die DAV Jahreskarten bekommt man auch ganz unkompliziert in vielen Angelläden. Da zahlt man dann einfach seine Jahreskarte und trägt sich in eine Liste ein und das wars. Von Vereinsmeierei keine Spur. Man ist dann zwar stilles Mitglied aber ohne jegliche Verpflichtungen und muss auch nicht gesondert austreten o.ä., sondern kann sich selbst entscheiden, ob man im nächsten Jahr wieder die Karte nimmt oder nicht. Wir haben z.B. auch Jahreskarten für diverse andere Gewässer in Berlin/Brandenburg und da ist immer die Jahreskarte die günstigste Variante, sofern man mehr als 3-4 Tage im Jahr angeln will.
Beste Grüße
jonas


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Luiz schrieb:


> Ansichtsache ... .


 
na dann fahr halt auf gut Glück hin,  und ärgere dich , jeder wie er es braucht im Zeitalter der Informationsgesellschaft :vik:...

eine verschlossener Tür ist tatsächlich und im engsten Sinne des Wortes  Ansichtssache


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Angeljonas1 schrieb:


> Die DAV Jahreskarten bekommt man auch ganz unkompliziert in vielen Angelläden. Da zahlt man dann einfach seine Jahreskarte und trägt sich in eine Liste ein und das wars. Von Vereinsmeierei keine Spur. Man ist dann zwar stilles Mitglied aber ohne jegliche Verpflichtungen und muss auch nicht gesondert austreten o.ä., sondern kann sich selbst entscheiden, ob man im nächsten Jahr wieder die Karte nimmt oder nicht. Wir haben z.B. auch Jahreskarten für diverse andere Gewässer in Berlin/Brandenburg und da ist immer die Jahreskarte die günstigste Variante, sofern man mehr als 3-4 Tage im Jahr angeln will.
> Beste Grüße
> jonas


 
Karten ginb es ja auch in Bayern, man muss sich halt nur erkundigen wo und wann ... das unterscheidet sich doch gar nicht von dem, was du schreibst #h


----------



## Student (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ghanja schrieb:


> "Nein, die können Sie selber fressen"



Naja, die Verkäuferin kann ja auch nix dafür, oder?

Aber den Unmut kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich wollte gerne an der Lahn in Marburg (Studienort) angeln und dort sind die Rechte der Gastangler sehr eingeschränkt: Keine Kunstköder, keine Raubfischangel (Köderfisch o.ä.), kein Nachtangeln. Also eigentlich kannst du nur tagsüber auf Köderfisch/Karpfen oder so gehen #q

Das Nachtangeln ist ja an den meisten Teilstrecken der Lahn für Gastangler untersagt, aber dass man nichtmal tagsüber blinkern darf etc. finde ich schon etwas :v

Mfg

Student


----------



## froxter (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Hm, hier am Main ist es nicht wirklich besser. Für die Kitzinger Strecke gibt es ab Oktober so gut wie keine Tageskarten mehr, von Monatskarten ganz zu schweigen. Die Schweinfurter Strecke ist etwas besser und auch günstiger, aber lange nicht so schön zu befischen. Monatskarten gibts da aber auch schon seit Wochen nicht mehr. Dazu kommen, neben den üblichen horrenden Preisen, noch irre Schonzeiten (Hecht/Zander bis 31.07.....). Am 1.8 sollte man aber nicht zu früh zum blinkern gehen, sonst hängt der 15-Euro-Wobbler im Stellnetz.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Selig machendes Amiland...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141239


----------



## Ghanja (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich angle auch viel an Gastgewässern z.B. im Urlaub oder über verlängerte Wochenenden ... aber IMMER rufe ich vorher an, frage nach den Angelbedingungen und auch nach Verfügbarkeit der Karten, zur Bootsbenutzung usw ...
> so kann ich dann ungezwungen angeln gehen.
> 
> Die Vorgehensweise einfach hinzufahren und sich dann vor Ort ärgern .. sorry das ist naiv und das ist nicht Deutschland und seine Vereine, sondern Deutschland und seine Bürger #h



Evtl. geht das aus meinem Beitrag nicht hervor - ich bin eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende in Ingolstadt - komme da allerdings selten zum Angeln. Ich wollte das längere Wochenende eben dazu nutzen. Auf den Gedanken, dass es jetzt keine TK mehr gibt bin ich nicht gekommen weil es hier in meiner Gegend immer welche gibt (abgesehen von der Übergangszeit um Neujahr herum).



slowhand schrieb:


> Woher denn genau, wenn ich fragen darf?! Ich war nämlich schwer begeistert von den USA und überlege jetzt, mal für ein Jahr oder so dorthin zu gehen...



Aus Wisconsin - in der Nähe von Milwaukee.


----------



## slowhand (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Selig machendes Amiland...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141239




Hier war die Rede von den USA, nicht Kanada! Und in den USA läuft es nunmal wirklich locker...und trotzdem geordnet.


----------



## turm13 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

das heißt noch lange nicht dass es bei uns genauso laufen würde. allein schon die bevölkerungsdichte ist eine sehr viel andere. möchte nicht wissen was bei uns los wäre mit amerikanischen (fischerei-)verhältnissen.


----------



## Yoshi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Jeder Verein hat das Recht zu entscheiden wie er die Tagesscheine ausgibt.Bei mir ist das so.Ab dem 1 Mai darf in pro Tag einen Tagesschein austellen.Erlaubt sind drei Ruten,auf was man angelt ist egal.Erst habe ich mich über diese Regelung gewundert.Jetzt finde ich sie super!Keine nervigen Gastangler die einen stundenlang nach den besten Fangplätzen ausfragen.Der reinste Luxus!Da der See Privatgrundstück ist dürfen auch nur Jahresscheininhaber an den See!Und für alle die sagen das es in anderen  Ländern besser ist sage ich nur eins.Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten...!



Tja, wenn ma so wie du sprichwörtlich wie die Made im Speck hockt ist es leicht, kluge Sprüche zu machen und zynische Ratschläge zu verteilen. Was aber, wenn du selber mal in die Verlegenheit kommen solltes Gastangler zu sein. Dann will ich dich mal sehen.....#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

@slowhand .. 
du scheinst ja deine Erfahtung in der USA zu haben, ich zumindest meine aus dem Westen der USA ..und wer da glaubt, einfach an einem Fluß oder See auf einen Campingplatz zu gehen und dann am abend seinen selbstgefangenen Fisch über dem Lagerfeuer zu grillen, der irrt:
Ich habe fast überall auf meiner Rundreise dort kennengelernt, dass man oft Lizenzen vorbestellen muss, es oft auch wenige und abgezählte Stückzahlen gibt und oft auch nur an ausgewählten Stellen, wie Fischercamps oder nächste Stadt in der Verwaltung, die eingeschränktere Öffnungszeiten haben, als unsere Ladenzeiten in der BRD usw ...
und die Kontrollen waren für offensichtlich Gäste auch nicht ohne: aus dem Nichts, aber dafür überall und regelmäßig tauchten Rangers oder andere offizielle auf ...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum hast Du Dich nicht *vorher* über die Auflagen für Gäste informiert - das ist das Erste, was ich mache, wenn ich ein neues Gewässer befischen will Die Vereine werden schon einen Grund haben, warum sie für Gastangler solche starken Einschränkungen machen - kanns vielleicht an schlechter Erfahrung mit andern "Gästen" liegen|rolleyes


 
Weil wir ein Wochenendhaus für lau in der Nähe bekommen haben. Dadurch wollten wir ne Woche angeln gehen dort.
Ich glaube nicht das es für den Turismus förderlich ist,grad am Arndsee, Gastangler mit Verbote zu zunageln.


----------



## Veit (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren! Bin im DAV und bezahle im Jahr 70 Euro und kann dafür mehr als 1000 Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte in Sachsen-Anhalt beangeln. Für je 5 Euro zusätzlich kommen nochmal genauso viele Gewässer in Sachsen und Brandenburg dazu. 
An einem Gewässer, wo ich noch eine Extra-Tageskarte kaufen müsste, würde ich aus Prinzip nicht angeln, denn das Angebot, was ich hier habe, reicht mir wirklich aus. Kämen dann auch noch eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten als Gastangler dazu, wäre das Thema für mich gleich gestorben, denn das würde ich als grobe Beleidigung empfinden.


----------



## Frankenfischer (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Was wäre, wenn es in Deutschland keine Vereine mehr gäbe? Ich nehme mal als Beispiel die Altmühl. Da ist also der Landwirt, der an der Altmühl 2 Kilometer Fischereirecht inne hat. Der bekommt dafür vom Landratsamt sagen wir 100 Tageskarten pro Jahr genehmigt. Die verkauft er für 10 Euro das Stück, ergibt einen Umsatz von 1000 Euro pro Jahr, wenn er alle los wird. Besatz - Fehlanzeige, den von 1000 Euro wird er keine teuren Besatzfische kaufen. In den nächsten Jahren wird er immer weniger Tageskarten verkaufen, weil immer weniger Fische gefangen werden. Tageskarten sind dann zwar immer erhältlich, aber für ein fischloses Gewässer. 
Na, da bin ich aber lieber Mitglied in einem Angelverein (auch wenns wieder nach Vereinsmeierei klingt).


----------



## Angelmati (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

@jannisq

wie gesagt es gibt eben leute von beiden arten...sicher kann bzw. wird es auch so sein das die gastangler sich vernünftig am wasser verhalten...nur ist  es hier gar nicht der fall


----------



## flexxxone (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren! Bin im DAV und bezahle im Jahr 70 Euro und kann dafür mehr als 1000 Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte in Sachsen-Anhalt beangeln. ....


 
NICHT BESCHWEREN???? |bigeyes

Das sind ja paradisische Verhältnisse!!! |uhoh:

Tageskarten kosten hier unten von 10 - 15 Euro
Jahreskarten (wenn man sie als Nicht-Mitglied überhaupt bekommt) zwischen 100 und 200 Euro - und das für meistens nur ein einziges Gewässer!

Exil ist halt kein Zuckeschlecken 

Seas


----------



## slowhand (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



turm13 schrieb:


> das heißt noch lange nicht dass es bei uns genauso laufen würde. allein schon die bevölkerungsdichte ist eine sehr viel andere. möchte nicht wissen was bei uns los wäre mit amerikanischen (fischerei-)verhältnissen.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich war im Großraum Atlanta/Georgia unterwegs. Dort ist die Bevölkerungsdichte ähnlich wie bei uns und das Fischen an sich ist wesentlich populärer. Aber es gibt ein paar strenge Auflagen, die im Gegensatz zu Deutschland auch durchgesetzt werden, falls das nötig ist.


 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @slowhand ..
> du scheinst ja deine Erfahtung in der USA zu haben, ich zumindest meine aus dem Westen der USA ..und wer da glaubt, einfach an einem Fluß oder See auf einen Campingplatz zu gehen und dann am abend seinen selbstgefangenen Fisch über dem Lagerfeuer zu grillen, der irrt:
> Ich habe fast überall auf meiner Rundreise dort kennengelernt, dass man oft Lizenzen vorbestellen muss, es oft auch wenige und abgezählte Stückzahlen gibt und oft auch nur an ausgewählten Stellen, wie Fischercamps oder nächste Stadt in der Verwaltung, die eingeschränktere Öffnungszeiten haben, als unsere Ladenzeiten in der BRD usw ...
> und die Kontrollen waren für offensichtlich Gäste auch nicht ohne: aus dem Nichts, aber dafür überall und regelmäßig tauchten Rangers oder andere offizielle auf ...



Ich kann da nur von Georgia sprechen, da gab' es an jeder Tanke Angellizenzen, oft auch Angelgerät und sogar lebende Köderfische. Selbst im Wal-Mart wurde ich fündig. Einschränkungen gab' es keine, lediglich Privatgewässer waren ausgeschlossen, logisch. Und für einige wenige Forellengewässer war ein kleiner Aufschlag zu zahlen.


@Veit: Tja, so stelle ich mir das vor. Und da gibt es immer noch Leute, die behaupten, soetwas kann in Deutschland nicht funktionieren. Und über zu kleine Fischbestände kannst Du Dich ja auch nicht beschweren, oder?!#6


----------



## Rotzbarsch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ma so wie du sprichwörtlich wie die Made im Speck hockt ist es leicht, kluge Sprüche zu machen und zynische Ratschläge zu verteilen. Was aber, wenn du selber mal in die Verlegenheit kommen solltes Gastangler zu sein. Dann will ich dich mal sehen.....#d




Ich gehe auch an andere Gewässer und erkundige mich immer nach den Vorschriften für Gastangler!Und wenn ich unbedingt angeln möchte aber die Scheine schon alle weg sind,(da kann der Verein am wenigsten dafür)und mir wird gesagt wo man als Gastangler noch angeln darf dann kaufe ich den Schein oder fahre beleidigt nach Hause aber schnauze *nicht!* die Verkäuferin an,die nichts für meine schlechte laune kann.

P.S Grün vor neid?|kopfkrat Die strengen Regeln für Gastangler und das Betretsverbot wurde bewusst so streng eingeführt.Als der See vom Verein übernommen worden ist,hat man erst einige Container mit Fahrrädern, Flaschen, Autos,Reifen und sonstigen Müll entsorgen müssen.Erst dann konnte mit Tauchern der See entrümpelt werden.Wieder einige Container!Da der See als Müllkippe und am Wochenende als Partyhochburg galt,war es die beste Lösung den See für die Öffentlichkeit zu sperren.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Um fast das gleiche Thema gings ja bereits in einem anderen Thread. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, es wäre gerechter wenn das Ganze anderes geregelt würde.

Es sollte keinem ein Zugang zu einem der großen Fließgewässer verwehrt bleiben. Dazu müsste allerdings alles anders organsiert werden und es würden einige etwas hergeben müssen. Allein deswegen glaube ich (leider) nicht daran.

Vereine kann es nach wie vor geben. Wenn ich mir aber die Praktiken mancher Vereine anschaue, dann finde ich nehmen sich diese schon etwas viel heraus. Nicht weit von hier gibt es ein Stück Wasser das sich ein Nobelverein mit viel Kohle gekauft hat und nur dort seine Mitglieder angeln lässt. Ich finde das traurig.


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Um fast das gleiche Thema gings ja bereits in einem anderen Thread. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, es wäre gerechter wenn das Ganze anderes geregelt würde.
> 
> Es sollte keinem ein Zugang zu einem der großen Fließgewässer verwehrt bleiben. Dazu müsste allerdings alles anders organsiert werden und es würden einige etwas hergeben müssen. Allein deswegen glaube ich (leider) nicht daran.
> 
> Vereine kann es nach wie vor geben. Wenn ich mir aber die Praktiken mancher Vereine anschaue, dann finde ich nehmen sich diese schon etwas viel heraus. Nicht weit von hier gibt es ein Stück Wasser das sich ein Nobelverein mit viel Kohle gekauft hat und nur dort seine Mitglieder angeln lässt. Ich finde das traurig.


 

Wenn du auch in so einem Nobelwasser fischen willst, werde einfach Mitglied in diesem Nobelverein!
Du kannst nicht 10000 von Anglern z.B. in einem kleinen Baggersee fischen lassen, da die Fische in diesem Gewässer nicht für alle Reichen. 
Es ist einfach der natürliche Ertrag nicht gegeben!
Mit der Pacht eines Gewässers ist auch die Pflicht zur Hege und Pflege verbunden! Das vergessen viele!
Dann geht lieber in einen Forellenp.....ff und erfreut euch an dem täglichen herrlichen Besatz an billigen, verkrüppelten Forellen.!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Wenn es ganz dumm läuft, sind die Vereine und damit auch das einzelne Vereinsmitglied aber manchmal einfach nur die Deppen.

So mancher Angler hat schon ein Riesenproblem bekommen, weil nach Ablauf des Pachtvertrages ein anderer (größerer) Verein so viel geboten hat, dass der Fischereirechtsinhaber nur noch Moneten vor Augen hatte und an den meistbietenden verkaufte. 
Und das mit Fischwassern, an denen unser hypothetischer Angler schon sein ganzes Leben vor seiner Haustüre gefischt hat.  

Wir hatten bei uns beinahe auch schon diesen Ernstfall. Glücklicherweise hat die Gemeinde das Fischereirecht und verpachtete auch weiterhin an unseren lokalen Verein. ich finde es etwas anmaßend, dann einfach ein lapidares "trete halt in den neuen Verein ein" vorzuschlagen. So manch ein Nobelverein verlangt Bürgschaften in vierstelliger Höhe - nicht jeder kann sich das leisten.

Und außerdem kann ich die Empörung in einem solchen "Übernahmefall" durchaus verstehen. Ein Gewässer, an dem ich quasi geboren wurde und schon als Kind mit einem Stock rumgepanscht habe - und plötzlich kommt ein 100 km entfernter Bonzenclub und ich darf da nicht mehr angeln???

Toll für die Bonzen aber eine Unverschämtheit für jeden Normalsterblichen.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren! Bin im DAV und bezahle im Jahr 70 Euro und kann dafür mehr als 1000 Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte in Sachsen-Anhalt beangeln. Für je 5 Euro zusätzlich kommen nochmal genauso viele Gewässer in Sachsen und Brandenburg dazu.
> .


 
Hier in Meck/Pomm geht das lustige Anglerleben in Sachen Vereinsgewässer weiter. Für 70€ kann ich von der Oder bis über die Elbe knapp 25000 ha Wasserfläche beangeln. Geb ich noch nen Zehner mehr aus hab ich nochmal den selben Spaß in Brandenburg. Gastangler müssen zwar auch zahlen , aber es gibt keine Einschränkungen. Das einzige Problem ist das es in einigen Gegnen nicht leicht ist ne Ausgabestelle zu finden.
Kurz gesagt hier herscht freie Fahrt für Gastangler.Irgentwelche Gängelein gegenüber Gästen gibt es nicht!!!


----------



## Doanaplantscha (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Richtig Kohlmeise, genau darum gehts mir. Wohlgemerkt bei dem Wasser gehts nicht um einen Baggertümpel, sondern ein Fließgewässer.
So wie von Veit beschrieben finde ich es ok, aber nicht so wie es in einigen, wohlgemerkt nicht allen, Vereinen abläuft.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Richtig Kohlmeise, genau darum gehts mir. Wohlgemerkt bei dem Wasser gehts nicht um einen Baggertümpel, sondern ein Fließgewässer.
> So wie von Veit beschrieben finde ich es ok, aber nicht so wie es in einigen, wohlgemerkt nicht allen, Vereinen abläuft.


 
Was läuft es denn in den "einigen" Vereinen ab? |kopfkrat

Sorry, aber das ist so was von pauschal ... #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Es hängt m.E, ganz einfach von der zur Verfügung stehenden Menge/Größe der Gewässer in einem Gebiet ab. Je weniger Gewässer um so schwieriger ist´s für Gastangler. 
Jedenfalls kommen mir die Tränen, wenn ich so lese was in anderen Gebieten möglich ist. 
Bei uns gibts Vereine mit einem oder mehreren kleinen Tümpeln und Weihern, oder Baggerseen die im Sommer von Erholungssuchenden überlaufen, manchmal noch ein oder zwei Kilometer mittelmäßige Fließwasserstrecke und das war´s.
Vereinsbeiträge von z.T. über 200€ plus Aufnahmegebühr in ähnlicher Höhe machen das nicht grade attraktiv. Gastkarten gibts für einige wenige dieser Gewässer für Preise zwischen 10 und 20 €. Natürlich auch mit Einschränkungen, für die ich volles Verständniss habe. 
Also heißt es min. 1 Stunde fahren, warten bis die Ausgabestelle geöffnet hat und dann kann man angeln. 

Einziger Lichtblick ist der Rhein. 

Also klagen manche von uns auf verdammt hohem Niveau.

Ach ja, ich vergaß.

Die Vereine mit den besten bescheidenen Gewässern haben Aufnahmesperre und mehrjährige Wartelisten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also klagen manche von uns auf verdammt hohem Niveau.
> 
> Ach ja, ich vergaß.
> 
> Die Vereine mit den besten bescheidenen Gewässern haben Aufnahmesperre und mehrjährige Wartelisten.


 
... auf sehr hohem Niveau ..

.. die Aufnahmesperre und die Wartelisten sind aber nicht deshalb, weil einige wenige exclusiv angeln wollen, sondern weil die erlaubte und für das Gewässer zumutbare Anzahl an aktiven Mitgliedern ausgereizt, erreicht und meist sogar überschritten ist ...


----------



## Doanaplantscha (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Es läuft so das Vereine sehr hohe Aufnahmegebühren erheben (300-500 Euro), du wirst auf Wartelisten gesetzt, musst 2 Leute mitbringen die für dich bürgen, musst dich verpflichten auf Grillfeste, Weihnachtsfeiern zu gehen, musst Jahreskarten für Baggerteiche in der Pampas kaufen ...

Ich bin bereits im Sportverein und leiste dort ehrenamtliche Arbeit und bin keinesfalls arbeitsscheu noch sonstirgendwas den "Nicht Vereinsanglern" nachgesagten.

Ich möchte in der wenigen Zeit die mir sonst noch bleibt ganz einfach in Ruhe am Wasser angeln und dafür zahle ich auch. Aber es sollte dabei möglichst nicht mein noch mickriges verbliebenes Weihnachtsgeld draufgehen und ich mir noch mehr Pflichten an die Backe heften.


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... auf sehr hohem Niveau ..
> 
> .. die Aufnahmesperre und die Wartelisten sind aber nicht deshalb, weil einige wenige exclusiv angeln wollen, sondern weil die erlaubte und für das Gewässer zumutbare Anzahl an aktiven Mitgliedern ausgereizt, erreicht und meist sogar überschritten ist ...


 

Bravo! Dem ist so nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Es ist einfach so, dass diese Gewässer (egal ob offen oder geschlossen!) einfach schon ausgereizt sind!
Wir sind nicht nur Angler sondern auch Naturschützer und sollten dies dann auch so akzeptieren!
Es gibt auch noch ein Leben nach uns, deshalb sollten wir mit der Natur sorgsam umgehen!


----------



## Doanaplantscha (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich frage mich ob das dann auch beim DAV Brandenburg gut geht wenn ich lese das dieser über 96.000 Mitglieder hat. Im übrigen denke ich lässt sich sowas doch dann auch anders regeln. Ich weiß das Beispiel USA nervt, aber auch dort denke ich ist es nicht unbedingt auf die Bevölkerungsdichte zurückzuführen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Das Beispiel mit der USA ist gut, und ich wiederhole mich gerne:

Wenig bevölkerte Landstriche und trotzdem kaum Möglichkeiten für den Gast eine Angellizenz zu bekommen, weil alles meist bürokratisch geregelt ist und oft exclusiv in Händen weniger wie z.B. Angelcamps, Großgrundbesitzer, Reservate ... wie herrlich war Deutschland als ich wieder hier war und unkompliziert angeln gehen konnte !


----------



## Doanaplantscha (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Was die USA angeht kann ich mir nur ein Bild machen durch die Erfahrungen von anderen die hier zu lesen sind und die waren bisher, nach meinem Eindruck, gut.

Um wieder zu dem Eingangsthema zu kommen, ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen wenn gerade die Donau für Gastangler so beschränkt wird. Mir gings ja letztes Jahr ähnlich, aber glücklicherweise gibt es noch freie Abschnitte hier, man ist halt leider Gottes auf weniger beschränkt.


----------



## Koalabaer (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob das dann auch beim DAV Brandenburg gut geht wenn ich lese das dieser über 96.000 Mitglieder hat. Im übrigen denke ich lässt sich sowas doch dann auch anders regeln. Ich weiß das Beispiel USA nervt, aber auch dort denke ich ist es nicht unbedingt auf die Bevölkerungsdichte zurückzuführen.



Hier kannst du ja mal nachsehen auf wieviel Wasserfläche du rechnen mußt!http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/index.html
Damit relativiert sich die Sache um einiges.
Selbst hier unten im Süden von Brandenburg, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, das mir permanent jemand auf den Füßen steht.
Und diese Region ist Gewässermäßig die ,,Wüste'' von Brandenburg.

Gruß,Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Was die USA angeht kann ich mir nur ein Bild machen durch die Erfahrungen von anderen die hier zu lesen sind und die waren bisher, nach meinem Eindruck, gut.


 
siehste .. deswegen 
1. selber Erfahrungen machen, sonst wird es nur (unreflektiertes) Nachgerede
2. jetzt haste mit mir einen, der schlechtere Erfahrung gemacht hat ..

hoffentlich ist dein Nachreden von Erfahrungen anderer nun nicht so selektiv, dass es in Zukunft weiterhin verzerrt argumentativ als Erfahrung von dir dargestellt wird ... #h


----------



## Veit (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



slowhand schrieb:


> @Veit: Tja, so stelle ich mir das vor. Und da gibt es immer noch Leute, die behaupten, soetwas kann in Deutschland nicht funktionieren. Und über zu kleine Fischbestände kannst Du Dich ja auch nicht beschweren, oder?!#6
> [/COLOR]



Das funktioniert sehr gut hier finde ich, obwohl Sachsen-Anhalt nicht gerade für einen übermäßigen Gewässerreichtum bekannt ist! Aber hier ist fast jeder kleine Dorfteich DAV-Gewässer und neue Gewässer wie beispielweise die Tagebaurestlöcher in der Region Halle-Leipzig wurden bzw. werden so schnell es geht auch angepachtet. Erfreulicherweise sind auch die Regeln an fast allen Gewässern absolut einheitlich. Es kann also nicht irgendein Vereinsmeier sagen, wir verbieten jetzt mal Boilieangeln oder Nachtangeln. 
Ich bin ganz und garkein Befürworter von DDR-Verhältnissen, aber wenn es ein gutes gab, was aus dieser Zeit übernommen wurde, dann war es der DAV-Gewässerfonds. Ich finde, dass sich auch die alten Bundesländer daran ein Beispiel nehmen könnten.
Kurzum bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Arbeit des DAV, weil er sich neben dem guten Gewässerangebot auch stets für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder einsetzt.


----------



## Luiz (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit der USA ist gut, und ich wiederhole mich gerne:
> 
> Wenig bevölkerte Landstriche und trotzdem kaum Möglichkeiten für den Gast eine Angellizenz zu bekommen, weil alles meist bürokratisch geregelt ist und oft exclusiv in Händen weniger wie z.B. Angelcamps, Großgrundbesitzer, Reservate ... wie herrlich war Deutschland als ich wieder hier war und unkompliziert angeln gehen konnte !


 
in deinem kleinen angelvereinsteich?

Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht warum du hier immer alles schön reden musst, lass die leute doch mal anderer meinung sein (nicht nur bezogen auf diesen thread). Es gibt Menschen/Angler, die es so nicht toll finden wie es ist.

Hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht böse, aber in jedem thread versuchst du den leuten aufzudrücken, es muss alles so sein wie es ist und es soll/darf/muss sich nichts ändern, das nervt langsam ... . 

Viele Grüße 
Luiz


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Luiz schrieb:


> in deinem kleinen angelvereinsteich?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht warum du hier immer alles schön reden musst, lass die leute doch mal anderer meinung sein (nicht nur bezogen auf diesen thread). Es gibt Menschen/Angler, die es so nicht toll finden wie es ist.
> 
> ...


 
@LUIZ 
Was fährst und maulst du mich eigentlichso persönlich an? Gerade dein Zitat von mir zeigt, dass ich in der Sache meine Erfahrung zu diesem Thema sage. Ganz sachlich meine Erfahrung ! Dachte, das ist ein Diskussionsforum! Diskussion heißt Austausch von Erfahrungen und Meinungen zur Meinungsbildung !
Wohl geiirt  #c... wohl kaum 

...

oder aber nun anders geantwortet: |rolleyes


Kennst du meinen kleinen Angelteich?? :vik: ..


ich kenne das zunehmende Problem hier bei manchen... wer nicht mitschimpft und mit motzt, der soll den Mund halten ... nur keine Gegenmeinung haben in einem Motz- und Auskotzthread ...

aber ich halte halt einiges für besser als manche darstellen und in manchem habe ich eben andere Erfahrung als andere ... und mache hier reden viel und plappern nach, ohne selbst Ahnung zu haben (siehe konkret USA hier nun oben ) ...

richtig erkannt: Ich kann in einigen Threads hier die ewige Schlechtmacherei nicht ab, z.B. wenn einer stolz seine neue Rute sagt und gleich wieder hört, dass es besseres gäbe usw. , und sage dann meine positivere Meinung dazu, denn ICH habe eine, Du auch? ...#h

bring dich doch auch mal mit deiner Meinung und Erfahrung in den Threads ein, ich erwarte deine sachliche Gegenmeinung !!

Aber konkret an dich: Hauptsache mal wieder gemotzt, die Beifallklatscher werden dir sicher sein !! :vik:


----------



## Luiz (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

ja dann sag deine meinung und lass gut sein. Wie schon erwähnt kommt es mir vor, als ob du unbeding deine meinung/interessen hier ständig untermauern musst. Ist doch ne tolle sache, du bist vorsitzender bei dir im verein und hast deine vereinsinteressen. 

Wie dir bestimmt schon aufgefallen ist, bzw. du hast dich aktiv beteiligt an diesen threads (gibt 2 ähnliche), kennst du meine meinung (oder kannst sie nachlesen). Ich möchte mich nicht ständig wiederholen, oder meine meinung hier den leuten unter die nase reiben. Ich fühle mich durch deine posts auch ein wenig diskriminiert als tageskartenangler bzw. nicht vereinsmitglied.

Wollte dich nicht angreifen, wenn du dich jetzt gekränkt fühlst, entschuldige ich mich hiermit dafür, dieses war nicht meine absicht.


Viele Grüße 
Luiz


----------



## Doanaplantscha (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Toni, ich habe das Beispiel USA nicht aufgrund von Erfahrung herangezogen, sondern vermutet, das nicht nur aufgrund geringer Bevölkerungsdichte das dortige System funktioniert. Ich finde das ich nun wirklich nicht irgendjemand hier im Board nachplappere, sondern versuche meine eigene Meinung, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger gut rüberzubringen, möge man mir das weniger gute nachsehen.#c

Die Erfahrung dort konnte ich leider noch nicht selber machen, vielleicht habe ich ja eines Tages Gelegenheit und Geld dazu.

Veit kann sich glücklich schätzen, leider wird es sowas wohl in Bayern nie geben, schade.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Luiz schrieb:


> ... Ist doch ne tolle sache, du bist vorsitzender bei dir im verein und hast deine vereinsinteressen.
> 
> Ich fühle mich durch deine posts auch ein wenig diskriminiert als tageskartenangler bzw. nicht vereinsmitglied.
> 
> Luiz


 
Dann sage mir bitte warum und wieso .. das würde mich wirklich im Sinne der Diskussion interessieren und die Diskussion hier auch weiterbringen.
Denn diese Konfrontation Verein - Gastangler ist ja wohl Kern der Diskussion, also lass uns das bereden ! #h

... und persönliches draußen lassen ... ich meine aber nicht Emotionen, die du wohl gegen einen Vereinsvorsitzenden hast, diese lass uns offen besprechen #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich bin so ziemlich weit rumgekommen in der Welt. Auch war ich mehrfach in den USA. Man kann die Verhältnisse dort nicht mit denen in Deutschland vergleichen. Man muss dazu Bundesland zu Bundesstaat vergleichen ( ich kenne nicht alle persönlich ). Und selbst diese Vergleiche hinken.

Es gibt Bundesstaaten, da ist das Angeln ungleich bescheidener als z.B. sogar in meiner Heimat. In New Mexiko z.B., weil da gibt´s kaum gute Gewässer .
Vergleicht man Wyoming mit NRW kann man nur sagen: armes NRW. Vergleicht man Kalifornien mit MV, find ich blöd dass ich in MV kaum ne Chance hab einen Thun zu fangen. 
Also lieber MV als New Mexiko und lieber Oregon als MV.

Man kann das einfach nicht vergleichen. Und genauso wenig kann man Bayern mit NRW vergleichen.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Find ich immer toll,jedesmal wird erwähnt das man in den USA mit Geld alles Regeln kann (Gastkarten),andere Länder wo es als Gastangler nicht möglich ist zu angeln gibt es wohl nicht ?

Ohne Vereine hätten vielen Personen  überhapt keine Angelmöglichkeiten,einige wenige besäßen die Fischrechte der Rest währe im Besitz der Naturschmutzverbände.
Klar gibt es unterschiede Gastangler-Vereinsangler,aber auch in anderer Richtung :
Gastangler Angelbeginn 1 April-Mitglieder 1.Mai
Gastangler Hecht 10 St/Woche  Mitglieder 2 weil Edelfisch
viele der für Gastangler negativen Bestimmungen kommen aber aus dem Bereich :
Gastangler die im Ort wohnen,die nur zu den besten Fangzeiten sich eine Karte holen wollen (frisch nach dem Besatz) und danach wieder Untertauchen.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (20. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Wie Ralle schon schreibt, mit dem Ausland zu vergleichen ist schwierig und diese Vergleiche werden fast immer hinken.

Ich bin auch nicht dafür die Vereine einzustampfen, um Gottes Willen und die Fischrechte zu privatisieren will ich erst recht nicht. Eher das Gegenteil, sie in die Hände von Anglerverbänden zu legen. Wieso müssen sich Angler untereinander klassifizieren? Bin ich minderwertiger als ein Vereinsangler, bloß weil ich auch mal an einem anderen Wasser angeln will?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Bin ich minderwertiger als ein Vereinsangler, bloß weil ich auch mal an einem anderen Wasser angeln will?


 

Natürlich nicht. Ich versuchs mal andersrum.
Da ist ein Verein mit, sagen wir 150 Mitgliedern. Er hat mehrere und z.T. sehr gute Gewässer gepachtet. 
Die Aufnahmegebühr beträgt 150€, der Jahresbeitrag 250€. 
Jetzt gibt der Verein auch Gastkarten aus. Der Gastangler hat die gleichen Rechte wie ein Vereinsmitglied. Dir Karte kostet 10€ pro Tag. ( das sind durchaus realistische Preise in unserer Gegend ). Karten bekommt man an der örtlichen Tanke rund um die Uhr. Das wäre doch ein Musterbeispiel, wie es viele Gastangler gerne hätten. 

Das ist jetzt ein ganz einfaches Rechenexempel. Wenn man den einmaligen Aufnahembetrag mal unter den Tisch fallen lässt, steht sich ein Gastangler finanziell besser, wenn er weniger als 25x im Jahr eine Karte löst. Und er hat nix mit Arbeitseinsätzen und Vereinsgedönse zu tun. 25x im Jahr Angeln gehen ist für einen Berufstätigen Angler mit Familie schon  recht viel, denke ich. Die Mehrzahl wird also weniger häufig fischen.
Nun kommt die Gretchenfrage.
Wer würde bei solch einer Konstellation noch diesem Verein beitreten. Wohl die wenigsten. Damit wäre der Verein aber nicht überlebensfähig.


----------



## Ghanja (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich merke gerade, dass ich das "Ereignis" vom 1. Posting fast zum Jahrestag gemacht habe ... :q
Wollte heute an der Donau in Ingolstadt angeln und man sagte mir, dass es seit über 1 Monat keine Karten mehr gibt. Aufregen tu ich mich nicht mehr - hatte ja vor einem Jahr schon genug dazu geschrieben aber ich versteh das einfach nicht. Nun bin ich auf einen Baggersee ausgewichen und hab eine endgeile Nullrunde hingelegt ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

In der Tat gibt es für viele interessante Gewässer seit 1.Okt keine Gastkarten mehr.


----------



## Bassey (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich habe hier was von "freien Gewässern" gelesen... Was wird damit genau bezeichnet und wo findet man solche?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Ich versuchs mal andersrum.
> Da ist ein Verein mit, sagen wir 150 Mitgliedern. Er hat mehrere und z.T. sehr gute Gewässer gepachtet.
> Die Aufnahmegebühr beträgt 150€, der Jahresbeitrag 250€.
> Jetzt gibt der Verein auch Gastkarten aus. Der Gastangler hat die gleichen Rechte wie ein Vereinsmitglied. Dir Karte kostet 10€ pro Tag. ( das sind durchaus realistische Preise in unserer Gegend ). Karten bekommt man an der örtlichen Tanke rund um die Uhr. Das wäre doch ein Musterbeispiel, wie es viele Gastangler gerne hätten.
> ...



An deinem Beispiel merkt man das du Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein bist, auch wenn dein Post übe rein Jahr ist. 
Eines muss ich deinem Rechenbeispiel aber zu gute halten, die Aufnahmegebühr ist geradezu günstig um nicht zu sagen lächerlich. Hier in der Gegend sind Aufnahmengebühren von 300-500€ normal. Und dabei verfügen die z.T. "Vereine" gerade mal über einen bis max. zwei Mini Teiche mit durchschnittlichem Besatz. Davon das nebenbei nur Personen aufgenommen werden die auch im Ort, da wo der Verein ist, wohnen ganz zu schweigen.#t
Das an Gastangler überhaupt keine Karten ausgegeben werden kommt noch dazu. Denn wo käme man denn hin wenn ein Fremder, für 10€ die Tageskarte, auch noch die teuren Fische wegfangen würde. Das geht ja nun überhaupt nicht.  


Gott sei Dank sind die Gedankengänge in DAV-Vereinen andere.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



> Da lob ich mir den Gewässerpool des DAV...





> Eines muss ich deinem Rechenbeispiel aber zu gute halten, die Aufnahmegebühr ist geradezu günstig um nicht zu sagen lächerlich. Hier in der Gegend sind Aufnahmengebühren von 300-500€ normal. Und dabei verfügen die z.T. "Vereine" gerade mal über einen bis max. zwei Mini Teiche mit durchschnittlichem Besatz. Davon das nebenbei nur Personen aufgenommen werden die auch im Ort, da wo der Verein ist, wohnen ganz zu schweigen.


wie wahr, wie wahr...
keine 100 Euro Jahresbeitrag, und wenn man dann noch die Karten vom Gewassefond dazurechnet, bleibe ich trotzdem noch weit unter der Hälfte der Minimalsumme aus dem Zitat. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, welche Gewässer ich dann aber befischen darf. Jeden Tag im Jahr ein anderes, schafft man also gar nicht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Stuffel schrieb:


> An deinem Beispiel merkt man das du Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein bist, auch wenn dein Post übe rein Jahr ist.
> 
> *Also mir wurd ja schon viel unterstellt, aber das übertrifft alles.* :q
> Bevor ich Mitglied im VdSF werde oder mich nach über 25 Jahren wieder einem Verein anschließe, wird  Bin Laden Präsident der USA.
> ...



Du vergißt dabei, dass die DAV-Vereine zum überwiegenden Teil nicht grade an Gewässermangel leiden. Und genau das ist das dickste Kriterium für die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen an Gastangler. 
Der DAV unterscheidet sich - Gott sei Dank - vom VdSF durch ganz andere und einschneidendere Ansichten als die der Tageskartenausgabe. 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das auch nach der Fusion so bleibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Stuffel schrieb:


> An deinem Beispiel merkt man das du Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein bist, auch wenn dein Post übe rein Jahr ist.
> Eines muss ich deinem Rechenbeispiel aber zu gute halten, die Aufnahmegebühr ist geradezu günstig um nicht zu sagen lächerlich. Hier in der Gegend sind Aufnahmengebühren von 300-500€ normal. Und dabei verfügen die z.T. "Vereine" gerade mal über einen bis max. zwei Mini Teiche mit durchschnittlichem Besatz. Davon das nebenbei nur Personen aufgenommen werden die auch im Ort, da wo der Verein ist, wohnen ganz zu schweigen.#t
> Das an Gastangler überhaupt keine Karten ausgegeben werden kommt noch dazu. Denn wo käme man denn hin wenn ein Fremder, für 10€ die Tageskarte, auch noch die teuren Fische wegfangen würde. Das geht ja nun überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Die Aufnahmegebühren sind nicht Verbandsabhängig!!

Als mehrjähriger Vereinsvorstand und mehrjähriger Vorsitzender kann ich Aufnahegebühren nur befürworten:

Gewässer im Raum München sind rar und sehr teuer.

Aufnahmegebühren sind fest kalkulierter Bestandteil der Finanzierung der laufenden Fixkosten des Vereins.
Zudem ermöglichen sie dafür reduziertere Beiträge oder eben, wenn mal das Jahr damit gut läuft, einen Sonderbesatz.

Hauptgrund aber der Aufnahmegebühren ist, "Vereinshüpfer" zu vermeiden.
Eine seriöse Kalkulation, Finanzierungsplan, Besatzmaßnahmen usw hängen von einer festen Mitgliederzahl ab.
Auch die Anzahl der Gastkarten hängt von der Mitgliederzahl ab, da abhängig vom Gewässer, nach einer bestimmten Ertragsformel von der Behörde errechnet, in Bayern pro Gewässer nur entsprechen viele Jahreskarten abgegeben werden dürfen. Jahreskarte können als Tageskarten umgerechnet werden, müssen aber seit diesem Jahr in die neuen Pachtverträge eingetragen werden.
Jahreskarten werden vorrangig an aktive Mitglieder vergeben. Übrig bleibende werden als Jahreskarten frei vergeben, der Rest als Tageskarten.

"Vereinshüpfer" nun, die jedes Jahr in einem oder mehrere Vereine mal gastieren und dann einfach wieder verschwinden, machen jedigliche Kalkulation schwer.

Ich habe im Verein einen Mittelweg beschlossen:
Deswegen vergeben wir im ersten Jahr eine Jahreskarte an interessierte Angler, die dann nach dem Jahr entscheiden können, ob sie als Mitglied bleiben wollen oder nicht, bzw. wir behalten uns das Prüfrecht ebenfalls vor. Erst dann wird die Aufnahmegebühr fällig.
Der Mitgliedsbeitrag ist günstiger als die Jahreskarte, so dass man nach einigen Jahren die Aufnahmegebühr "eingespart" hat.

Da wir nun an aktive Mitglieder die behördlich festgelegte Anzahl der Jahreskarten fast vergeben, bleiben nur noch wenige für Angler übrig, die an einer Mitgliedschaft interessiert sind, und wie als Mitglieder bereits wie oben erwähnt, behandelt werden. Diese Jahreskarten werden deswegen nur vom Vorstand herausgegeben und sind nicht frei erhältlich.

Und an Tageskarten bleibt nun nichts mehr übrig.
Nicht weil wir nicht wollen, sondern weil wir dafür behördlich keinen Spielraum mehr haben ... 

Nochmals: Das richtet sich nach den neuen Umweltbestimmungen eben, dass ein Gewässer sich selbt mit seinem Fischbestand natürlich regenerieren muss ... deswegen die neue Richtlinie mit der Ertragsfähigkeitsformel und der daraus resultierenden vorgegebenen Menge an Fischereiausübungsberechtigungen (beschrieben als Jahreskarten)!


ob nun ein Fremder eine wertvollen Besatz für 10 € heraus angelt ... mit Verlaub Stuffi, das spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle ....

ich hoffe, das ich das verständlich dargelegt habe ...

Nochmals: Das ist von mir kein VDFS-Denken, ich habe mit dem Verband nichts am Hut!


Das sind die Sorgen und Probleme eines Vereinsvorsitzenden, der bewirtschaftet, einen Ausgleich zwischen Badern, Anglern und Hundebesitzern finden muss; der finanzielle Probleme bewältigen muss; Mitglieder verschiedenster Herkunft, Nationalitäten und Gesellschaftsschichtungen eine harmonisches Miteinander in ihrem Hobby sichern und ermöglichen will; Vandalismus und Schwarzangeln bekämpfen muss; der die eigentliche Müllabfuhr des Geländes ist; usw. usw ... und so fort ...


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Ich finde es kacke wenn Vereinsangler Nachtangeln dürfen und "normale" Angler um  23:00 Uhr einpacken dürfen!


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Wenn du das mal hinterfragst, wird es schnell begreiflich.

Den Vereinskameraden, der eine Sauerei anrichtet, denn kann man am Sack packen. Die Eintagsfliege, sprich Gastangler, fliegt weg und der Dreck bleibt. Das mag sicher das Extrem sein, aber selten ist es auch nicht. Also reagieren die Vereine.

Stell dir immer wieder vor, du bist der Bewirtschafter. Dann bist du auch der Erste, der nicht an jeden seine Karten für den schmalen Taler abgibt und geduldig zusieht, wie möglicherweise die Vandalen hausen.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Wenn man so den DAV lobt, darf man nicht vergessen das er durch "Volkseigene" Gewässer profitiert, die Mitgliedsvereine des VDFS Gewässer durch Kauf oder Pacht besitzen.
Das sich im Osten was ändert sieht man an den Themen wo gegen den Verkauf von Landesgewässern (die zZt vom DAV genutzt) an Privatpersonen geschimpft wird.
Wenn dieser Prozess abgeschlossen ist wird der DAV auch nur noch wenige Gewässer besitzen oder deutlich mehr Geld fordern.


----------



## Parasol (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ....................
> 
> Aufnahmegebühren sind fest kalkulierter Bestandteil der Finanzierung der laufenden Fixkosten des Vereins.
> Zudem ermöglichen sie dafür reduziertere Beiträge oder eben, wenn mal das Jahr damit gut läuft, einen Sonderbesatz.............................




kalkulierbar, weil unbedeutend?

Viele Vereine haben Aufnahmesperre wegen zu hoher Mitgliederzahlen. Folglich kommt über Aufnahmegebühren kein Geld mehr in die Kassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist richtig und wirft dann eine neue Situation der Kalkulation auf, denn eine Finanzierungsquelle fällt tatsächlich aus. #h


Aber Aufnahmesperre bedeutet dennoch nicht, dass es nicht zu Ausfällen (auch ganz plötzlich und unerwartet) in der Mitgliedszahl und somit im Beitragsaufkommen gibt. Diese müssen aufgefangen werden. Die Aufnahmegebühr ist in diesem Fall ein zusätzlicher Sicherungsriegel in der Kalkulation. "Nachrücker" also Neuaufnahme gibt es dennoch,
außer eben, der Verein muss die Mitgliederzahl reduzieren, was ich unten ansprechen werde.


Ich habe dies aber ausdrücklich nicht als Hauptgrund genannt.

Aber du hast da etwas wichtiges angesprochen:

Es gibt Aufnahmestopp wegen zu hoher Mitgliederzahlen, was sich sogar noch durch die neuen, von mir beschriebenen Richtlinien in Bayern verschärfen wird, denn es stellt sich für Vereine nun heraus, dass sie zu viele aktive Mitglieder haben, die noch Anrecht auf eine Jahrekarte haben.
Diese Vereine müssen ihren bereits bestehenden Mitgliedern Jahreskarten ausgeben, die dann am freien Markt nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen können ... darauf hat der Verein keinen Einfluß!

Zusätzlich rechtfertigt es den Grund der Aufnahmegebühr als Schutz gegen "Vereinshüpfer".
Bei dem großen Andrang an Mitgliedschaftsanfragen, braucht man ein Mittel, um aus den Anfragern die herauszufiltern, die ernsthaft an langjähriger Mitgliedschaft interessiert sind.
Eine Aufnahmegebühr amortisiert sich für das Mitglied durch langjährige Mitgliedschaft. Ein Verein aber braucht durchaus verläßliche Konstanten zu arbeiten.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Hallo,
es wird immer gejammert, dass Gastangler nicht Nachtangeln dürfen.
Es wird immer die Forderung aufgestellt mit einer Tageskarte an 2 Tagen zu fischen, das geht doch nicht, der Tag ist schließlich um 24:00 Uhr zu Ende.
Außerdem ist es meist so, dass die Vereinsmitglieder, dafür dass Sie im Verein sind, dort Arbeit leisten und auch noch Geld (Jahresbeitrag) zahlen einen "kleinen" Vorteil als Jahreskartenbesitzer haben dürfen, oder? Die unterschiedlichen Preise und Bestimmungen sollen den Anreiz steigern Mitglied im Verein zu werden.
Bei uns im Verein sind z. B. die Bedingungen für Gastangler und Mitglieder gleich, die Preise für Tages- bzw. Wochen- od. Jahreskarten unterscheiden sich.
Wenn die kontingentierten Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben sind können nur noch die Jahreskartenfischer angeln.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Hi Micha,



> Bei uns im Verein sind z. B. die Bedingungen für Gastangler und Mitglieder gleich, die Preise für Tages- bzw. Wochen- od. Jahreskarten unterscheiden sich.


Uterschiedliche Preise bei gleichen Bedingungen find ich schon mal generell in Ordnung. Solange der Preisunterschied nicht zu groß ist.

Gastangler dagegen mit Nachtangelverbot zubelegen , nicht grade die feine englische.........


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Die Aufnahme Gebühr ist doch öfters ganz einfach zu errechnen!!

z.B.  Vereinsvermögen  durch Mitglieder !!


1 Beispiel:

Wir besitzen ein Vereinsheim  Wert gute 200000 Euro   ohne Schulden

wir sind ca. 750 Mitglieder


200000: 750 =  gut 265 Euro

Also da jede Neuaufnahme alle Rechte mit bekommt, währen doch 250 Euro Aufnahme ok oder sehe ich das Falsch??

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Pachtgewässer dazu rechne, dann komm ich sogar auf 300 Euro!!


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Das leidige Problem mit den Gastkarten kennt wahrscheinlich jeder, denn selbst die Vereinsangler wollen ja auch mal an anderen Gewässern angeln. Bei mir vor der haustür fließt die Sieg und zuständig ist der FSV Siegburg. Ich hab mir einmal eine Gastkarte geholt und garantiert nie wieder. Das man mit einer Angel angeln darf ist schon das größte Zugeständnis.

Das es anders geht, zeigt ein Stückchen weiter siegabwärts die Fischereibruderschaft, die sogar auf ihrr HP damit wirbt, dass man zum Angeln in der unteren Sieg kein Vereinsmitglied sein muss. Die wenigen Einschränkungen gelten für alle gleichermaßen.

Ein noch besseres Beispiel ist für mich der *BVO für Ostfrieland*. Ich hab mal zu der Seite mit den Preisen verlinkt. Da ich des Öfteren in Ostfriesland bin nutz ich natürlich dort auch die Möglichkeiten, die Rute zu schwingen. Wer sich da mal die Gewässerkarte ansieht, einfach traumhaft. So sollte es eigentlich überall sein. 

Ach ja, ich bin sogar am überlegen, dort Mitglied zu werden. Aufnahmegebühr 50 €, Jahresgebühr für Männer 50 €, hier werden Mäünner eindeutig diskriminiert, Frauen zahlen nur 35 €, und 1,45 € für Porto.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



> Also da jede Neuaufnahme alle Rechte mit bekommt, währen doch 250 Euro Aufnahme ok oder sehe ich das Falsch??


 
Bei den Vereinen hier vor Ort ist die Aufnahmegebür 0.00€. Dafür hat hier aber auch kaum jemand ein sooooooooooooo wichtiges Vereinsheim.Generell aber , wenn Bedingungen u. Bestand passen würde ich die 250 Tacken zahlen.


----------



## Dart (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ein noch besseres Beispiel ist für mich der *BVO für Ostfrieland*. Ich hab mal zu der Seite mit den Preisen verlinkt. Da ich des Öfteren in Ostfriesland bin nutz ich natürlich dort auch die Möglichkeiten, die Rute zu schwingen. Wer sich da mal die Gewässerkarte ansieht, einfach traumhaft. So sollte es eigentlich überall sein.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, was der BVO den Mitgliedern und Gastanglern bietet ist wirklich vorbildlich.
Ich war da auch jahrelang Mitglied, aber immer nur gelegentlich zu Kurzurlauben...habe es nie bereut.
Dazu kommen noch die netten Erlebnisse mit wirklich feinen Mitmenschen und Gastgebern in der Region.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Bei den Vereinen hier vor Ort ist die Aufnahmegebür 0.00€. Dafür hat hier aber auch kaum jemand ein sooooooooooooo wichtiges Vereinsheim.Generell aber , wenn Bedingungen u. Bestand passen würde ich die 250 Tacken zahlen.




   Das Vereinsheim ist nicht ach SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wichtig, 
aber es war nun mal der Wunsch der Mitglieder!

Ich wollte auch nur mal ein Beispiel bringen wie mal ganz schnell 250  oder mehr zu Stande kommen können!!

Es gibt nun mal Vereine die auch noch wert auf Kameradschaft legen, und nicht nur Fische fangen!

Aber das soll ja jeder Verein selbst entscheiden, natürlich gibt es auch Verein hier im Kreis  die sind billiger.


Wir haben und werde keine zwingen bei uns einzutreten, 
ach nur zu Info: Damit das Heim nicht überbewertet wird.
Wir zahlen im Jahr Knapp 80 Euro   und die Aufnahme liegt bei 50 Euro!!


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

@ Brasse , 
Dein Beispiel ist schon ok. Ist auch nachvollziehbar.

Das "sooooooooooo wichtige" bezog sich jetzt nicht unbedingt auf dein Beispiel.Dickes Sorry! Mir sind nur Vereine bekannt die ein topp Vereinsheim ( da geht alles Geld rein) aber auch einen extrem schlechten Fischbestand haben. Das Feiern ist dort wichtiger als das Angeln. Danran mußt ich grad denken als ich deinen Beitrag las.


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

@Gunnar

Ich habe das jetzt auch nicht Persönlich genommen, 

Und auch wir haben 4 Jahre lang das Vereinsheim im Vordergrund gehabt!!

Wir habe hier 1 See ca. 10 Ha   und ca.17 Km Fluss

Der Fisch bestand ist zurzeit auch nicht so Top, aber das liegt an den Schwarzen Vogel.

Und der Fluss hat das Problem das die  EU in die Natur eingreifen muss!!


----------



## Lumpen (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Armes Deutschland.
Auf der einen Seite fordern viele einen großen einheitlichen Verband der Angler. Auf der anderen Seite will man aber an der Vereinsmeierei in diesem Land festhalten. 
Das DAV-Modell ist doch soooo schwer nun auch nicht zu verstehen.
Zitat von einer DAV-Seite: (Das Fischereirecht wird in Deutschland über entsprechende Ländergesetze geregelt. Damit ist im DAV die Anpachtung von Gewässern Sache der Landesverbände bzw. Vereine. Als besondere Dienstleistung für die Solidargemeinschaft DAV haben diese Fischereiberechtigten ihre Gewässer zum Großteil in den *„Gemeinsamen Fonds der DAV-Angelgewässer"* eingebracht. So können auch Sie zu sehr günstigen Konditionen in rund 50.000 Hektar Gewässer angeln, ohne ständig neue Angelberechtigungsscheine erwerben zu müssen!)
Die Gewässer hat der DAV auch nicht geschenkt bekommen.
Hege, Pflege und Besatz werden weiterhin durch die einzelnen Vereine geplant und durchgeführt.
Funktionieren kann sowas, aber solange jeder kleine Verein auf seinen Tümpeln hockt, und Angst hat daß "Fremde" die teuren Besatzfische wegfangen, Angelplätze besetzen, Müll hinterlassen..........etc., solange wirds wahrscheinlich nix mit der gemeinsamen Angelei in diesem Land.
Vielleicht sind wir Angler nur etwas zu dusslig dazu.
Grüsse aus Sachsen


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*

Wer ist Gastangler ?
Leider stelle ich immer Fest das die meisten Gastkartenkäufer die gleiche Postleitzahl haben (also Einheimische sind), und die wollen nicht nur mal schnuppern.
Zum Anfang einer Fangsaison werden viele Karten verkauft, ist es nicht mehr möglich die Fangbeschränkung "voll zu machen" werden es deutlich weniger.
Regel zum Schutz des Gewässers werden sehr gedehnt , stellt man die zur Rede bekommt man oft Sprüche zu hören, das sie machen können was sie wollen da sie bezahlt haben und eine Sperre egal ist-dann geht man halt woanders Karten kaufen.

Und dann kommt noch meine Lieblingsfraktion : echt Gastangler, die Glauben das die Bestimmungen ihres Heimatvereines auch im Urlaub gelten und andere Gäste und Einheimische anpöbeln das sie in XY so nicht angeln dürften.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Lumpen schrieb:


> Das DAV-Modell ist doch soooo schwer nun auch nicht zu verstehen.
> ..................
> 
> 
> ...




Wie bereits mehrfach angesprochen kann man das nicht über einen Kamm scheren. In den DAV-Hoheitsgebieten herrscht nicht grade Mangel an Gewässern. Nimm mal als Beispiel NRW. Da ist das regional extrem unterschiedlich. Bei uns im Bergischen Land gibt es nur zwei Gewässer, welche ich als durchschnittlich gut bezeichnen möchte. Das sind die kleinen Flüsschen Agger und Sülz. Da möchten grob geschätzte 1000 Angler plus ich aus dem Einzugsgebiet sehr gerne angeln, dürfen aber nicht. Die begnügen sich mit eben jenen kleinen Vereinstümpeln, fahren an den Rhein oder rund 80 km weit an die Talsperren des Sauerlands. Oder sie teilen sich ein paar Baggerseen im Kölner Raum mit tausenden Erholungssuchenden. 
Jetzt werfen wir alle Gewässer in einen Topf. Da dauert keinen Monat, dann sind die beiden Flüßchen einfach nur tot.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie bereits mehrfach angesprochen kann man das nicht über einen Kamm scheren. In den DAV-Hoheitsgebieten herrscht nicht grade Mangel an Gewässern. Nimm mal als Beispiel NRW. Da ist das regional extrem unterschiedlich. Bei uns im Bergischen Land gibt es nur zwei Gewässer, welche ich als durchschnittlich gut bezeichnen möchte. Das sind die kleinen Flüsschen Agger und Sülz. Da möchten grob geschätzte 1000 Angler plus ich aus dem Einzugsgebiet sehr gerne angeln, dürfen aber nicht. Die begnügen sich mit eben jenen kleinen Vereinstümpeln, fahren an den Rhein oder rund 80 km weit an die Talsperren des Sauerlands. Oder sie teilen sich ein paar Baggerseen im Kölner Raum mit tausenden Erholungssuchenden.
> Jetzt werfen wir alle Gewässer in einen Topf. Da dauert keinen Monat, dann sind die beiden Flüßchen einfach nur tot.





Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen das es auch im Stammland des DAV Gegenden gibt die der von dir geschilderten gleichen/ähneln. 
Ich habe aber noch nicht gehört das dort auch nur ein Gewässer in den letzten 60 Jahren zu tote gefischt wurde. 

Es ist schon komisch das all diese Befürchtungen und Horrorscenarien aus dem Hauptverbreitungsgebiet des VDSF kommt. Und dabei ist es, wie man hier sieht, vollkommen unwichtig ob man dann dort auch Mitglied ist oder nicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vereinswüste Deutschland oder der arme Gastangler*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen das es auch im Stammland des DAV Gegenden gibt die der von dir geschilderten gleichen/ähneln.
> Ich habe aber noch nicht gehört das dort auch nur ein Gewässer in den letzten 60 Jahren zu tote gefischt wurde.
> 
> Es ist schon komisch das all diese Befürchtungen und Horrorscenarien aus dem Hauptverbreitungsgebiet des VDSF kommt. Und dabei ist es, wie man hier sieht, vollkommen unwichtig ob man dann dort auch Mitglied ist oder nicht.



Hallo Stuffel,
ich gebe dir Recht, aber da gibt wohl doch ein Verständnisproblem.
Die Furcht davor, dass es schon morgen wieder mit dem Angeln an den bisher versagten Gewässern vorbei sein kann, spielt dabei wohl eine nicht unwichtige Rolle, deshalb beeilt man sich wohl mit dem "Leerfischen".
Den Umgang mit einem großen und gemeinsamen Gewässerfond, wie wir ihn hier im DAV-Gebiet haben muß man erst "erlernen" und sich damit anfreunden. Ich gehe sogar soweit, zu behaupten, dass dieser "gemeinsame" Gewässerfond nicht in das bisher gewohnte (Welt)Bild der VDSF-Kleinstaaterei passt. Man kann ja schliesslich nicht kontrollieren wer da wann welchen Fisch fängt und warum gerade der Kollege aus Ort xy (vllt. sogar noch 80km entfernt) daherkommt um zu angeln.
Schliesslich hat man ja gelernt, dass nur legitim ist, was auch dem eigenen (einzelnen) besetzten Gewässer nutzt... da muß man einfach beschänken, kontrollieren und reglementieren.
Jeder für sich und jeder Tümpel oder Flussabschnitt einzeln.
Dann kommen wir daher und sagen, macht doch nen großen Gewässerpool... alle zahlen ein und jeder darf angeln |kopfkrat
Das geht doch net, wenn ich da net angel, macht das nen annerer.. nee das will ich nicht... der fängt meine Fische weg.
Aber Jungs und Mädels... das funktioniert bestens und auch Fische gibt es noch, in vergleichbaren Regionen (Gewässerdichte vs Angleraufkommen). 

René


----------

